
You Can Master the Facebook Coding Interview - mbaker1
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-you-can-master-the-facebook-coding-interview-591ca3cbb508
======
monksy
I think this is a great example to show that the interview in it's current
state is a broken process. It's not testing you on what can you achieve, do
you fit with the team, and can you do the job. It's more about can to jump
over these non-related hurdles until we say stop?

------
walkingolof
Can't help feeling that the hiring procedure has turned into a skill that is
quite unrelated to the job your applying for. Take for example Leetcode, it's
a quiz game where the solutions often comes around as a hack that would never
pass a serious PR review...

~~~
drewcoo
"Turned into" implies there was a time when software interviews weren't a
series of sideshow feats. I realize it's a tough sword to swallow, but have no
evidence that's the case.

------
raspyberr
Not sure how I feel about the word "master" in the title.

~~~
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
I see you, I hear you. Your perspective is valid.

------
mcharezinski
2 LC session and 3 system design? It looks like e6+ level at Facebook. Lower
ones have more LC grind.

